# Generators



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Nikota 3500 watt generator $200.00 and a Coleman Powermate 3750 watt for $225.00. Both generators run excellent. I am firm on the price.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31741054&cat=231&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=5

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31741006&cat=231&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=6


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

